# Baby Product Questions - mainly health related?



## tasha41

Hi girls :) I can understand that maybe one person can't answer all of the questions on my list here but if you could give them a shot, I'd really appreciate it. My friend listed off a ton of things she felt were really helpful with her son, but I don't have a clue about most of them! Tried talking to my mum but she said she almost never gave us anything because we weren't ill. 

I just always figured I'd ask the doctor before giving the baby anything, but then I thought maybe that makes me seem incompetent since I wouldn't ask EVERY time I need to take a Tylenol for myself if it's alright.. but then again I feel comfortable giving myself medication, I don't feel 100% comfortable giving it to the baby if that makes sense?

*Tempra -* when to use? Should I keep it on hand?

*Gripe Water -* when to use? How to use? 

*Baby Advil & Baby Tylenol -* when to use one vs. the other? Should I keep both on hand?

_
- - - Not on her list, but while I'm at it:_

*A humidifier -* do I need one? What do I use it for? We don't have one at my house right now, and my mom told me I don't need one.. but I know that we had one when I was younger.. should I pick it up anyway then?

*Diaper creams*

Sudocrem, Zincofax, Penaten, Desitin... what's the difference? I know it's usually just the amount of the active ingredient (zinc oxide or whatever it's properly called) that varies, and maybe the texture right? Which works best? I have all 3 except for Zincofax on hand at the moment :blush:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

I just always figured I'd ask the doctor before giving the baby anything, but then I thought maybe that makes me seem incompetent since I wouldn't ask EVERY time I need to take a Tylenol for myself if it's alright.. but then again I feel comfortable giving myself medication, I don't feel 100% comfortable giving it to the baby if that makes sense?

*Tempra -* when to use? Should I keep it on hand?I have never used it

*Gripe Water -* when to use? How to use? When baby has hiccups-there is this medicine nurser I always used to give gripe water to alexa https://www.4sgm.com/is-bin/intershop.static/WFS/4sgm-Storefront-Site/-/en_US/images/product/97367_b.jpg

*Baby Advil & Baby Tylenol -* I have never used it

_
- - - Not on her list, but while I'm at it:_

*A humidifier -* do I need one? What do I use it for? You don't need one, but it is a good idea... OR a fan is just as good-a fan is actually recommended by some doctors

*Diaper creams*

Sudocrem, Zincofax, Penaten, Desitin... what's the difference? I know it's usually just the amount of the active ingredient (zinc oxide or whatever it's properly called) that varies, and maybe the texture right? Which works best? I have all 3 except for Zincofax on hand at the moment :blush:[/QUOTE]
I have used Sudocrem, Zincofax and Penatin-my favorite to use is sudocrem because it is so creamy and smells nice lol but Also because it clears up/keeps away rashes-the best that I have notied. I do like penatin, but its very thick, and hard to get off your hands after using, zincofax is the least expensive, and it is the brand I use everyday, since Alexa doesn't have any rashes. So sudocrem and penatin for rashes and zincofax for everyday use in my opinion
Hope I have helped!!


----------



## tasha41

:dohh: I meant I had all of those creams except for Sudocrem on hand LOL.. I have Zincofax, Penaten, and Desitin! Silly me:)


----------



## tasha41

And thanks very thorough and helpful as always Alexas_Mommy!!


----------



## DolceBella

I would recommend getting a humidifier, using tylenol over advil, and using "Butt Paste" instead of desitin... very good stuff.


----------



## massacubano

*Tempra -* when to use? Should I keep it on hand?
What is that?

*Gripe Water -* when to use? How to use? 
Never used it with my four kids.

*Baby Advil & Baby Tylenol -* when to use one vs. the other? Should I keep both on hand?
Advil lasts longer, but you need to ask the Doctor which is best for your child.
_
- - - Not on her list, but while I'm at it:_

*A humidifier -* do I need one? What do I use it for? We don't have one at my house right now, and my mom told me I don't need one.. but I know that we had one when I was younger.. should I pick it up anyway then?
Do not _need_ one unless baby is sick. I found they helped keep the airways moist and made suction easier.

*Diaper creams*

Sudocrem, Zincofax, Penaten, Desitin... what's the difference? I know it's usually just the amount of the active ingredient (zinc oxide or whatever it's properly called) that varies, and maybe the texture right? Which works best? I have all 3 except for Zincofax on hand at the moment :blush:
I buy Destin usually


----------



## nataliecn

An old friend of mine used Gripe Water EVERY SINGLE TIME her little girl got cranky.. I couldn't believe it. She was going through the stuff constantly, endlessly putting it on her baby girls paci.. 

I have a humidifier here, but my apartment is really dry. I sleep with it every night. I think it really depends on where you live. Plus - some furnaces and what not have humidifiers built in.. my mom's does, so it could be possible that your parents house has a built in one! But they're more helpful if it's really dry, or baby is sick! 

I'm not really sure about any of the other stuff! LOL.


----------



## TigerLady

Def Tylenol in my opinion. And go with a humidifier if you live in a dry area. I live in the high desert (desert mountains) and will DEF be getting one. Wish I had one now for me. LOL!

P.S. I can't believe how close you are!! She's gonna be here so soon!! :yipee:


----------



## BlackBerry25

Tempra - when to use? Should I keep it on hand?
What is that?

Gripe Water - when to use? How to use?
Haven't used it with Helena.

Baby Advil & Baby Tylenol - when to use one vs. the other? Should I keep both on hand?
I use Tylenol, but only when the health clinic said I could, which was when H was 13 pounds.

- - - Not on her list, but while I'm at it:

A humidifier - do I need one? What do I use it for? 
I use a cool air one most of the time, as it is very dry in Alberta and Helena had really dry skin. I use the hot one when she has a cold. I say they are helpful!

Diaper creams

I have Penaten but I rarely use it. Like I have used it maybe 5 times in 5 months. Helena has never had a rash so I don't see the point...?


----------



## Sweetie

Tempra - haven't heard of/ haven't used

Gripe water - comes with or without alcohol in it. Standard gripe water like from superstore has alcohol. There is a brand called kolick that is alcohol free. It is basically a muscle relaxer that helps gas to pass easier. I used it a fair bit as Brooklynn had really bad colic for a while she was given it at EVERY bedtime.

Baby advil/tylenol - I use baby tylenol when nothing else works for things like signs of teething or before injections and when she had a ear infection at night to help her sleep as we had chosen to let it run it's course and not use antibiotics (doctor gave us the option) There are also highlands teething tabs you can get from most healthfood/natiopath stores that can be used for teething.

saline solution - one thing that wasn't on your list but I always have on hand for sniffles (brooklynn ended up with a cough/cold thing in the middle of the summer :( )


Humidifier - just adds moisture to the air if it's really dry so unless your home is really dry I wouldn't be concerned. My nose/throat gets super sore and scratchy when the air gets dry so I'm guessing LO's would too

Vaporizer - is another that's not on your list but I just learned the difference so I thought I would add it. Is similar to a humidifier but is a carrier for things - we add vicks vapour solution to it, meant for babies to help LO breath when she had a cold.

Diaper cream - I use a vasaline cream that was in the baby section of walmart and it has been fantastic. we have only had one very minor diaper rash (later found it was causeed by the diapers) I have used the other creams in the past all but the Desitin and found that they were difficult to remove when I was changing diapers or bathing LO

Hope I wrote something that helps :hug:


----------



## Sweetie

Wanted to add... I found that wrapping my finger in a diaper wipe and then dipping it in the diaper cream was very easy to clean up my hands at least


----------



## pippam116

tasha41 said:


> Hi girls :) I can understand that maybe one person can't answer all of the questions on my list here but if you could give them a shot, I'd really appreciate it. My friend listed off a ton of things she felt were really helpful with her son, but I don't have a clue about most of them! Tried talking to my mum but she said she almost never gave us anything because we weren't ill.
> 
> I just always figured I'd ask the doctor before giving the baby anything, but then I thought maybe that makes me seem incompetent since I wouldn't ask EVERY time I need to take a Tylenol for myself if it's alright.. but then again I feel comfortable giving myself medication, I don't feel 100% comfortable giving it to the baby if that makes sense?
> 
> *Tempra -* when to use? Should I keep it on hand?
> 
> *Gripe Water -* when to use? How to use?
> 
> *Baby Advil & Baby Tylenol -* when to use one vs. the other? Should I keep both on hand?
> 
> _
> - - - Not on her list, but while I'm at it:_
> 
> *A humidifier -* do I need one? What do I use it for? We don't have one at my house right now, and my mom told me I don't need one.. but I know that we had one when I was younger.. should I pick it up anyway then?
> 
> *Diaper creams*
> 
> Sudocrem, Zincofax, Penaten, Desitin... what's the difference? I know it's usually just the amount of the active ingredient (zinc oxide or whatever it's properly called) that varies, and maybe the texture right? Which works best? I have all 3 except for Zincofax on hand at the moment :blush:


Hi hun

i always have a pot of sudocrem, but dont use it unless necessary, if bubs has really bad nappy rash u can get some from your doctor which will be better for baby.

gripe water- i do have some but never had to use it with either of my dd's. so its one of those things u can have on hand or get as and when and there should be instructions.

as for the other items i dont know what they are.i alwayshave calpol on hand, but when baby is newborn if she is unwell i tend to visit my doctor first to check rather than giving it for the sake of it.

humidifier is not a necessity, i have one but its in the attick and i wont be using it.

:hug:


----------

